# Handlebar / shortest reach and drop



## seabiscuit (Oct 31, 2006)

I've looked at a few websites and the shortest drop and reach I have found is the Ritchey Logic Carbon II. The bar in a 40 has a drop of 125 and reach is 72.

Anyone know of a bar in a 40 with a shorter reach than 72mm?


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

I searched/researched and ended up with the Ritchey WCS Logic II but I also wanted the wet white cockpit look.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

3t ergonova is right in there


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

The Bontrager VR womens bar might be a tad smaller. You can get them in 42 I believe, and they aren't pink so nobody would know . I bought one in something like 36 or 38 for my very petite daughter and I liked them - almost bought myself a set and the shop told me a lot of men were buying them..

Edit: Just for the heck of it, I just went to the Bontrager website and see that now they apparently just market a VR-S bar, non gender - but it has the same specs as the old WSD version of the VR - 70mm reach, 120mm drop, sizes 36 - 44. 

It's a nice curve. I might try a set, but right now I'm into 26.0 stems so it would be double the expense.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The Easton EC90 SLX3 is pretty close at 75mm.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 31, 2006)

Camilo - The Bontrager does have a shorter reach at 70mm. I was trying to stay with carbon bars so I think the Ritchey is still the bar but with a few other carbon bars so close, it will come down to finding the best priced one. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Ritchey Curve is small.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

VeloNews mag had an article about bars in a recent issue. The 3T Ergonova was one they listed with the shortest reach and drop.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 31, 2006)

The 3T gets mentioned alot but when I compare the Ergonova to the Superlogic II, the Ritchey still looks shorter. 

Superlogic II: 72mm / 125mm
Ergonova: 77mm / 123mm

They are both so close that again, it will come down to pice on what I decide.

Thanks!


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

So you already have the stem you need? I usually look at both stem and bars to get the fit I like.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I just bought a Profile Design Legra SS, 40cm, 125mm drop, 70mm reach, weighs 269g. Paid $60 at BikeStop.com
 
http://www.profile-design.com/profile-design/products/drop-bars/aluminum-road-bars


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

I just switched out my Ritchey WCS Logic II for a 3T Ergonova Team and I swear it feels smaller. It definitely rides much better. Smoothed out the front end tremendously.


----------



## Wangster (Feb 23, 2011)

check out the velonews article. The tested carbon and alu bars from 3T, Bontrager, and Ritchey and 3T seems to be the best as far as weight vs stiffness.

I have the 3T ergonova and the drop/reach is shallow/short and very comfortable.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 31, 2006)

c_rex - thanks for the feedback. I have read that even though the website specs claim the Ritchey is shorter than the 3T, the 3T seems shorter once installed.

mimason - yes, I have my stem length dialed in.

I'll check out the velonews article mentioned...thanks again!


----------



## bolizous (Oct 14, 2009)

Wangster, looks like the ergonva comes in pro, ltd,team, is there much difference in weight?


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 31, 2006)

weights are listed on the website

http://www.3tcycling.com/products.aspx?i=Dropbars&p=ergonova

pro 326g, team 196g amd ltd 192g


----------



## Wangster (Feb 23, 2011)

bolizous said:


> Wangster, looks like the ergonva comes in pro, ltd,team, is there much difference in weight?


I think the Team is the best 'value' since it's not much heavier than the LTD and cheaper. The weight is pretty incredible. I got the box and thought they forgot the bars. Very light bar, not the lightest out there but plenty light. 

It's pretty stiff and I find the compact size very comfortable. I ride in the drops much more than I used to.


----------



## Annihilator (Dec 7, 2016)

seabiscuit said:


> I've looked at a few websites and the shortest drop and reach I have found is the Ritchey Logic Carbon II. The bar in a 40 has a drop of 125 and reach is 72.
> 
> Anyone know of a bar in a 40 with a shorter reach than 72mm?


i know old thread... but the Felt AL SL Roadbar has 120/65mm... :thumbsup:


----------

